# Composite Decking Mister system



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

We had our deck replaced a few years ago because the old one was dryrotted from baking in the sun for a decade and we ended up going with composite decking. The decking gets about 10 degrees hotter than similarly colored wood but because it's plastic I'm not afraid to mist it with water. I installed some 1/4" garden irrigation hose and got some little 180 degree sprayers and spaced them out on my deck and was able to run the line through the gap between the deck boards.




It's connected up to a valve I'm just running using a garden hose for now. If I decide it's worth keeping around after using it for a season I'll plumb it into one of the irrigation supply lines and stick it in a box underground.



Nerd Alert:
It's connected to a zone on my OpenSprinklerPi board and I've got a little program called Dasher running on my network that detects when Amazon Dash buttons are pressed. It'll then execute a shell script or issue a HTTP request to a given URL. I've currently got it to where it'll send a request to the OpenSprinkler API and turn on this zone for 35 seconds; it takes a few seconds for the system to purge the air and get good flow)

Let me know what you think!
[media]https://youtu.be/8fiPDDttz_0[/media]


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Cool idea. I like it.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Awesome, I use dash buttons and open sprinkler too.


----------

